# New House - Frog Room!



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Well after 4 years of waiting we finally exchanged contracts yesterday on our new house .. and first house i might add!

So of course first priority is the frogroom .. obviously!

The plan is to have 2 very large vivs (120x60x70) mounted on juwel rio 300 aquarium base units which will house my 6 mystis and 7 leucs.
1 longer but shorter viv which will house my pair of Azzies.
A few small grow out cubes for juveniles.

Anyway now for the fun bit, some room designs ... :2thumb:


frogroom2 by .JayD., on Flickr


frogroom1 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

this is awesome J, glad you've finally got it all sorted! let the fun begin ! where you at now then ?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Love it. You do realise, though, that you'll gradually have to move the furniture out as your addiction inevitably grows, and you need the space for more tanks, right? :whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Love it. You do realise, though, that you'll gradually have to move the furniture out as your addiction inevitably grows, and you need the space for more tanks, right? :whistling2:


that sofa's gone


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah forget the sofa, get a custom built glass sofa!!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Joe, still in lostwithiel, we got the chance at a reduced rate 3 bed house for locals in the town - we'd never be able to afford anything like this in lostwithiel on the open market so we had to grab this opportunity with both hands, downside is we've had to wait 4 years for it!
Gilbury Hill, Lostwithiel

I know exactly what you mean Ron, when i got 3 leucs a couple years ago i never thought i'd get sucked in like i have .. it definately is an addiction lol!

One thing i dont want to do though is get to the point where it becomes a chore to take care and look after them, i want to be able to have time to sit up there and just enjoy the room and enjoy watching the frogs, i dont want to spend all my free time making cultures/raising tads etc etc - i think i've got the balance right (for me) at the moment .... or yea, sell the sofa and get a few more tanks lol


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

awesome ! yeah, me and the missus been looking (Falmouth is mega expensive and full of students, want to get out) and noticed a few places now doing deals for people who have lived/worked here awhile which is handy. Good Luck !


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks mate, you guys are of course invited once we get it up and running 

Move in date is around christmas for us .. so still a wait yet but first time i've seen light at the end of the tunnel!

Plan to put two speakers behind the two large vivs and have rainforest type sounds playing to create a more tropical atmosphere in there


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> I know exactly what you mean Ron, when i got 3 leucs a couple years ago i never thought i'd get sucked in like i have .. it definately is an addiction lol!
> 
> One thing i dont want to do though is get to the point where it becomes a chore to take care and look after them, i want to be able to have time to sit up there and just enjoy the room and enjoy watching the frogs, i dont want to spend all my free time making cultures/raising tads etc etc - i think i've got the balance right (for me) at the moment .... or yea, sell the sofa and get a few more tanks lol


Of course, dude, *adopts soothing voice* you can give it up anytime you like...:whistling2:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like ots going to be awesome.:2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Brilliant news J and a very exciting time for you both no doubt! It's one of the biggest purchases we all make but one of the most rewarding. Best of luck mate and look forward to what you have planned


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea absolutely, we've been excited for a couple years now :lol2:

Although now i'm starting to see all my life savings slowly disappear on solicitor fees, surveys etc .. quite depressing!

Now the fun bit though, buying house stuff!!  ... now, how bigga' TV can i afford :hmm:


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

This looks promising! I see the frogs have replaced the TV!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

this is only our smallest bedroom :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Beyond made up for ya both bro,awesome news....ha that's from both of us. think you need to factor in one more viv yet mate,but hell little red spotty frogs don't eat much:whistling2:,no tads to rear,ha ha that's that sorted then. J I totally agree with your phylosophy,this should never become a chore. In all honesty the one thing I would really love in our frog room is a sofa,I couldn't do with loosing frog space for it,but damn don't I want to sit in comfort some days and just watch. It's cool I love what we do,but always in the back of my mind is the simple fact there are two frog nutters here not one,and just what a difference that makes to the work load.
wonderful mate,ha ha
bring it on

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Stu and Shaz, we will certainly return your hospitality if you're ever back down this way again.

haha eagle eyes Stu .. correct no pum viv, they will be on display in the living room unless i can squeeze them in the frog room somewhere, again i want a really large viv for them, another 120x60x70 ish sized one and has to be cems for me! .. i figured if they were used to seeing people always around it might make them bolder in time.

I'm looking forward to having it as a little getaway, somewhere to escape and enjoy nature so a sofa is a must for what i want to achieve really.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'd find myself sleeping in there, i have a futon in the room my frogs are in and find myself settling down for the night aha

shall deffo swing by J when you are all set up, hopefully i'll be able to return the favour once i've sorted mine out (got 12months to run on current mortgage till it's unfixed rate, which will drop, which means i can get the money to buy my own place, co-own with mother atm)


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> Thanks Stu and Shaz, we will certainly return your hospitality if you're ever back down this way again.
> 
> haha eagle eyes Stu .. correct no pum viv, they will be on display in the living room unless i can squeeze them in the frog room somewhere, again i want a really large viv for them, another 120x60x70 ish sized one and has to be cems for me! .. i figured if they were used to seeing people always around it might make them bolder in time.
> 
> I'm looking forward to having it as a little getaway, somewhere to escape and enjoy nature so a sofa is a must for what i want to achieve really.


Ha ha,you might change your mind buddy,you know those red spotty frogs that we never see here,can you remember saying that?,well lets say one of those that is living here you guys have never seen him,I just can't snap the bugger, he's not shy,just evasive. But shortly you'll see what came ootw,this week, his kids.Oh mate I am so thrilled,whether they can hold the red,who knows!!.Need some more now and some luck with these!!.

J they ain't really shy,I think you'll see these spotty pums alot,especially in a big enough viv,with the right individuals in there,ie a group where the males tolerate each other. Actually, I'd have them all in the same place J,odds are something will always be going on ,while your chillin 

Ahh good luck mate i'm stoked for ya both,so hard getting a house.

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Well the builders have started on the frog room, first coat has gone on so it looks a bit blotchy at the mo.


bedroom2-2 by .JayD., on Flickr


bedroom2-1 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

awesome, getting underway


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't wait to move in!


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

That's the same colour as my frog room!  good choice!!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

J that's a fair sized room mate. Got to love the new builds, even the timber door frames are all fresh. Whats the plan, are you undertaking the racking and tank builds or are the builders doing all of this for you? Have you requested more sockets or is this standard on the room plan from plot?


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea it's a nice size room, part of the room will be used as a gym, just a squat rack so wont take a huge amount of room. The rest of the room should look very similar to the plans on page1.

As per the plans, wont be much DIY for me to do, i'll be looking to get a couple juwel rio cabinets and a work bench for the tanks.

The room has a decent amount of sockets already so i didnt request anything extra from a power POV, it will have dimmable LED lighting though which should be nice, i think it will help the tank lighting to be the focus.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

J, how big is the front room ?

The 'Frog Cave' (Pic heavy) - Dendroboard


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> J, how big is the front room ?
> 
> The 'Frog Cave' (Pic heavy) - Dendroboard


 
lol, not that big!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

think i'll be needing to leave trago's J lol


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

the yanks always have massive houses though .. we have the beautiful countryside and free health care


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Cornish-J said:


> the yanks always have massive houses though .. we have the beautiful countryside and free health care












up yours amurica


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Although...................AMERICA! FCK YEAH!

In fact, on second thoughts, I'll keep Yorkshire :no1:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YIl9dPCxXQ


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Bit of an update - still not in but the frog room is coming along, downlighters in and painting finished, just awaiting the wood flooring to get fitted now.

(sorry, taken with a phone, crappy quality)


IMG_0461 by .JayD., on Flickr


IMG_0460 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

looking good J, only problem with waiting, it takes FOREVER :lol2:

Breakthrough tonight, looking at the three guys we got from yourself, Said to the missus "can't wait to see them in with the others leaping about" she responded by saying she can't wait to get some more froggies ! BOOM, conversion complete !!!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

haha .. jackpot!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

you should wait and see if you get a pair and a trio (best case scenario) and then trade the pair for something else :2thumb: 

the room looks great jay. the colour is *cough* bold  , but it will suit the theme perfectly. Have you thought about keeping anything else in there that requires similar care? day geckos are pretty cool and phelsuma klemmeri are a personal favourite, a trio would go into a 50x50x60h happily.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I like the colour- mind you, my living room is done out in bright citrus green, lol. I had been really thinking about going for a transfer to a two-bedroom flat, but with the current government and ecomomic climate, I decided it was unwise- no job is 100% safe at the mo. Shame, though, 'cos I could use the 'spare' bedroom for most of the animals and books.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> you should wait and see if you get a pair and a trio (best case scenario) and then trade the pair for something else :2thumb:
> 
> the room looks great jay. the colour is *cough* bold  , but it will suit the theme perfectly. Have you thought about keeping anything else in there that requires similar care? day geckos are pretty cool and phelsuma klemmeri are a personal favourite, a trio would go into a 50x50x60h happily.


Yea funny you say that, i have been thinking about day geckos at some stage, they might have to wait until i have a pot to piss in again though :lol2:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok so we're in, haven't got the internet yet so can't post any pictures but its looking good so far! .. i dont have to worry about viv temperatures for the first time in 2 years, although the power did go out for about 8 hours yesterday evening but the room is so warm it didnt make any difference.

Just ordered all new vivs from Dale, a couple more basti's, lots of fake rocks from the states and 4 large display plinths for the vivs ... photos soon when i'm online at home!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

so glad you are in fella, was wondering about you just yesterday and was going to actually post on this thread


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

little update for you fella, Tink is now getting bigger and the other guys are a good inch and half


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice setups and nice frogs look healthy  well done :2thumb:


~Tom


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Room looks good, good size and plenty of room for it to be bale to sit in and relax. Lovely couple with my favourite carpet lol. Also J, bought myself two of those units you have, basically going to nab the brackets from one and use it on the other so i can have my 60x60 unit afterall mwaha


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Joe, it's still an utter mess at the moment but if my vision comes to life it should look half decent 

Had Dale over yesterday, delivering my 8 vivs to replace my current ones and a few spare ones for grow outs.

1x 50 cube for my pr of azzies
1x 50x50x60 for my 3:1 mysti's
1x 80x50x70 for my millions of leucs 
5x small grow outs.

Pics coming soon!

Just want to give my many thanks to Dale, yet again excellent service, excellent vivs and really went the extra mile this time bringing down a pair of Pums for me that i'd bought up country ... can't thank him enough.

Update on the frogs:

Now have 2 pairs of bastimentos pums Cemetary locale housed together in a 50x50x60, 2 red, 2 creme .. could be a bad idea but i will be monitoring for any major male on male aggression. 
Only been together for about 12 hours.

3:1 mystis - producing viable clutches of 8-10 every 2-3 weeks since i added the female in with my 3 boys from Stu. Currently have 32 tads, and a clutch developing in the viv. 
The oldest tad i have is very close to popping front arms, really hoping they look big and strong, the back legs are looking perfect!

1:1 Azzies, really struggling to get these to breed lately, they look a really healthy size/weight but they just dont breed and when they do the eggs go bad really quickly - i'm slightly confused because i had 20-30 froglets from these in 2012/13. 2013/14 has produced barely any froglets...wonder if the frogs are getting old or something.

Leucs, unknown ratio but all good...typical leucs!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Some pics of my basti viv build...


IMG_0477 by .JayD., on Flickr


IMG_0481 by .JayD., on Flickr


IMG_0483 by .JayD., on Flickr


IMG_0487 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0026 by .JayD., on Flickr


finishedtank by .JayD., on Flickr

And the occupants 


DSC_0033 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0028 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Loving that viv mate and the cream basti is amazing I love creams 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Bloody cracking J,good luck with them mate!!

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, looking forward to seeing it in a year or so when the climbers have really established themselves, the sides are looking a bit bare atm.

one viv down, 3 more to go!

Hey Stu - one of my mysti tads from my very first clutch just popped his front arms yesterday, looking really healthy .. not bad for your boys' first go


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

awesome J, looking really good and i bet those guys are loving having their new digs


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Heard loads of calling recently from the pums, First basti clutch 


DSC_0032 by .JayD., on Flickr

My 30 odd mysti tads are now starting to morph, here's the oldest and the only one to have currently left the water.


DSC_0027 by .JayD., on Flickr


The next in line to leave the water ..


DSC_0029 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0031 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Bloody 'eck i'm a grandad again,that's some scary stuff right these:bash:

Cracking J made up for you on both counts they look fab buddy. J watch the little horrors for weight,don't let them get too fat,they aren't like feeding a tinc these little corkers

best o'o luck kiddo

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks grandpa...

Got my order from vivariumworks at long last .... i think i overestimated my requirements!


DSC_0027 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0028 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0029 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0030 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

they really are weird to feel


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

So is it like a polyurethane foam? Can you bring one to baks joe?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

if i remember to Callum, yes lol. well, basically, they're like a sponge


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Some new photos of the frogroom - getting there slowly.


DSC_0018 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0001 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0002 by .JayD., on Flickr

Now to the vivs, i've built 2 of my 4 new ones, half way through building my new mysti viv.

Firstly, the bastimentos viv - about a month old now.


DSC_0016 by .JayD., on Flickr


New Azzey viv - not moved them in yet... (first pic shows two lights in order to improve plant growth until they're moved in, the actual viv will be lit as per the second shot)


DSC_0004 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0007 by .JayD., on Flickr

Lastly, a few pics of the young mystis, now got 6 out the water, not one SLS yet, all spot on!


DSC_0010 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0011 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking great J


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> Looking great J


Looks a bit like my living room- only *much *more tidy, of course! :lol2:


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Very nice! Liking the green walls and plants outside of the vivs too.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cracking work J love the vivs and just wonderful to see those mystie kids,long time coming bro kudos for getting there

best

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks all, still a bit of work to do yet but its coming on, it's getting somewhere like my vision!

ps - stu, can you bring some white woodlice cultures to BAKS?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks ace J. What's in the tubs with the clip on lids?


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

the two tubs on the floor under the pum viv? if so, springtail cultures.

or all the multicoloured little tubs on the table? if so, every single one has a mysti tad in!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Cornish-J said:


> the two tubs on the floor under the pum viv? if so, springtail cultures.
> 
> or all the multicoloured little tubs on the table? if so, every single one has a mysti tad in!


Yeah, it was the multi coloured ones I was on about. I figured tads but I didn't know if they were cultures or something.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes of course matey,how many do you need ?

Tell ya what I second Calz could you bring a rock or two along please,it would be great to see them in the flesh,they look fantatsic mate,I need to know how that guy does it:bash:

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

yea i'll bring a few up in the boot .. i'm going to have loads left over so i will be selling some on but i just dont know which ones yet..

I'm really pleased with my mysti viv, i've just done the back and one side at the moment but it's coming on nicely, trying to replicate a more rocky terrain for them.

Depending on how many lice are in each culture and how much they are, probably 2 or 3.

Thanks mate
J


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> yea i'll bring a few up in the boot .. i'm going to have loads left over so i will be selling some on but i just dont know which ones yet..
> 
> I'm really pleased with my mysti viv, i've just done the back and one side at the moment but it's coming on nicely, trying to replicate a more rocky terrain for them.
> 
> ...


Ahh mate I only put two in a culture:lol2: I'll pop your name on 3 mate,if you want less cool.I only ask because sometimes they go quick so wanted to be sure you get yours,looking forward to mystie viv pics then bro: victory:

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Thatll save me lumping a rock up lol


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

all 1 gram of it


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

lol i've got a boot full of sweet jars for stu.

so glad you are going buddy, cornish invasion


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> lol i've got a boot full of sweet jars for stu.
> 
> so glad you are going buddy, cornish invasion


Free Kernow!!

thanks mate:no1:

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Stu - this one's for you..

Making friends before the move to his new house



DSC_0001 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

is that a basti with a mysti ? *gets tin hat*


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea baby mysti and stu's new male basti.
Been sharing a viv since I separated him from the others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> is that a basti with a mysti ?* *gets tin hat**


Proper Cornish tin, I trust...


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Proper Cornish tin, I trust...


nah, cornish tin ain't great


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Mysti tank almost finished, more plants and broms to go in but the hardscape is done. I tried to replicate their natural environment as best i could with more rockery etc.

Hard to get a feel for the depth and structure of the rocks from the photo but hopefully my guys will like it 


finishedtank by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

mysti viv looks amazing fella, where / how you get those moss vines on the go ?


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

just up our local woods, they've been in my frogroom for about 2 months and they've kept a nice green moss on them but no doubt they'll die and go a nice brown colour in a humid viv - if so i'll just remove them, it was just something to put in to break up the rockery a bit.

will look much better when 'hopefully' Stu's ficus takes over.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Jesus J, that mystie viv is stunning. The rocks look ace fella, about as realistic as I've ever seen. You've certainly got me interested in those rocks we were looking at in the car parl. Can you do my lazy arse a favour and send me the link to where you got them please?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Vivarium Works

i hear Adam has a load spare Jon


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I think i'm going to have a LOT left over - only one viv to build, albeit a large one and about 10 large and 15 small rocks left!

80x50x70 - silicone tube for reference to show the size.


DSC_0009 by .JayD., on Flickr

9 mysti youngsters now out the water .... 'take me home joe!'


DSC_0008 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0007 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

:whistling2:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

ok, so all vivs now built and as expected i have A LOT of rocks left over, all fairly large, and all will be for sale.

I'll get a proper for sale thread up soon with pics etc but just giving you guys the heads up. PM me if potentially interested in any.

Also for sale soon will be an exo terra monsoon mist system and a few habistat thermostats.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> Vivarium Works
> 
> i hear Adam has a load spare Jon


i ordered some from here and they guy is amazing, so honest the P&P was less then he expectd and he gave me a refund !!!!!!! how many places would do that ??


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'll be interested J


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's the link to the rock for sale thread guys...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../1032959-vivariumwork-rocks.html#post11886859


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

I need a thermostat! How much?

Also, domo cushion FTW.

The vivs look stunning by the way, I hope ours turn out even half as nice as yours!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you  

first person to comment on my domo lol  

Let me go home and check out what i've got, i'll PM you later.

J


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Sweet. I really want a domo!! I already have a Danbo, who is currently sitting atop the piano, but I love Domo! Such a sucker for cute figurines lol


----------



## Jon89 (Apr 5, 2011)

I love what you've done with the room. It's looking brilliant and I love the decor of the exo terras.

What software did you us to design the room at the beginning of the thread?


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Google sketchup is the software.

Thanks for the compliments, they're not Exo terras though btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

tried using that and lost patience with it, give me photoshop and i'll have fun, but drawing in 3d, nah


----------



## Jon89 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cornish-J said:


> Google sketchup is the software.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, they're not Exo terras though btw
> 
> ...



Lol... I love the decor in your not-exoterras 

Thanks, I'll have to have a go with it. I love to plan things the way you have and my fiancé and I will be looking for our own place soon and I want to plan out a reptile/amphibian room/office


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

finally finished!! i enjoyed the project but glad its all over .. now time to concentrate on the frogs!

Here's some pics..

Come on in...


DSC_0001 by .JayD., on Flickr


View from the doorway, pum viv on the left and mysti viv on the right.


DSC_0002 by .JayD., on Flickr

Pum Viv


DSC_0005 by .JayD., on Flickr

Female Red/Orange Basti, part of a 1.2 group.


DSC_0006 by .JayD., on Flickr

Mysti Viv


DSC_0007 by .JayD., on Flickr

Male Mysti as part of a 3.1 group


DSC_0008 by .JayD., on Flickr

View towards the front of the room


DSC_0004 by .JayD., on Flickr

Looking t'other way - azzey viv on the right, large leuc viv at the back.


DSC_0003 by .JayD., on Flickr

Azzey viv - unoccupied at the mo.


DSC_0009 by .JayD., on Flickr

Didn't take a proper photo of the leuc viv as the lighting wasn't right, too much reflection, my new female leuc to go in with 6 horny males ... good luck!


DSC_0013 by .JayD., on Flickr

Ok, onto the growout vivs, here's my 40 cube for larger mysti juveniles.


DSC_0014 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0015 by .JayD., on Flickr

Next growout, currently my pair of azzeys are in here until they move.


DSC_0016 by .JayD., on Flickr

Smaller growout viv for newly morphed mystis, around 14 in here at the moment.


DSC_0017 by .JayD., on Flickr

and more to come...


DSC_0018 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

You've built yourself a nice sanctuary there. Enjoy! :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

it's impossible for me to 'like' this post as much as i want to, well done J, it's bloody awesome ! those mysties look pretty...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Spectacular! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Johnny Drama (Sep 27, 2008)

Impressive and inspirational stuff! Thanks for sharing! :2thumb:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome, Awesome and some more Awesome! :no1:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, i'm really pleased with how it's turned out - i do want a few more large house plants for the room to make it feel a bit more 'jungley' and maybe in the future a couple speakers to play sounds of the rainforest to complete the feel ... is that going too far lol?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Its very nice. Looks really good and neat. This might give me the ammunition to show the gf that a frog room can be neat and look like a nice room to show visitors! :devil::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> Thanks guys, i'm really pleased with how it's turned out - i do want a few more large house plants for the room to make it feel a bit more 'jungley' and maybe in the future a couple speakers to play sounds of the rainforest to complete the feel ... is that going too far lol?


In my (not very) humble opinion, that would be perfect! :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Great work J....enjoy!!

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

well, popped up there yesterday morning (my shorts wearing obviously set the rain off). Really chuffed for J to get these viv's up and going and his kids settled in...
The tanks are simply gorgeous in person and i know j's spent a fair bit getting his bits and bobs together (rocks and plants) but it's really worht it, some really cool thought out stuff going on in them there tanks guys.

How frickin cute are mystie babies ? J had some which were no bigger than my fingernail ! and some other the tip of a finger, swooning wasnt the word here lol. The older guys were a hoot too, watched them whilst chatting to J, one male in particular was calling away and chasing his lady, aswell as the other males away from her ! brilliant to watch that behaviour in person, crawling up branches after them and jumping in the water etc. 

The basti's were great to look at, they are so tiny its unreal!, i'm sure they will get going some day J !

the big display tank for the leucs is just ace, really great use of wood in this viv and the guys were all over the place in there exploring every nook and cranny

always love popping up to see you fella and chatting your ear off for a couple of hrs lol

Cheers
Joe


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

thought i'd pop up some updated pictures of the main tanks.

Still all growing in so there's still a few bare areas/walls but it's getting there..

Leuc tank .. the big'un.


leuctank1 by .JayD., on Flickr

Some of the occupants...

Pitcher doing well.

DSC_0003 by .JayD., on Flickr



DSC_0004 by .JayD., on Flickr


Orchids also seem to be doing well, putting out some massive roots and new growth.


DSC_0007 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0006 by .JayD., on Flickr


and of course...


DSC_0010 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Mysti viv..

None of these pics seem to come out very well, too much light i think.


DSC_0028 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0025 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0024 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Basti viv


DSC_0018 by .JayD., on Flickr


Challenge ... try to spot the red female in the pic below


DSC_0012 by .JayD., on Flickr

in case you couldn't spot her, here's a better pic


DSC_0015 by .JayD., on Flickr

Also a creme pair in there too, fantastic little frogs in every way ... just wish they'd breed for me 


DSC_0020 by .JayD., on Flickr


DSC_0022 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## jone5 (Apr 20, 2014)

Really nice pics J, your viv's are stunning mate.

Can't wait to finally get some frogs Into mine, I miss having some in the house.

Just also wanted to say thanks for all the advice you've given me over the last couple of months.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks mate, not long to wait now 

It was a pleasure mate, it's good to see someone doing things properly, getting the research done before hand, learning to culture food etc. I know my mystis will be in good hands.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Totally stunning fella vivs are amazing the rocks really stand out and them cream basties are freaking gorgeous mate 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Vixon (Apr 15, 2014)

Just love your Leuc tank.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Totally stunning fella vivs are amazing the rocks really stand out and them cream basties are freaking gorgeous mate
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol I thought that as soon as I saw Dane had posted ... Sorry mate!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

awesome vivs, those rocks really look fantastic in those vivs. the creme bastis are stunning. hopefully you will get some surprise froglets soon and maybe we can arrange a swap :whistling2:

great work bud :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

dane when he see's callums sparkly new creme basti's


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Cornish-J said:


> Lol I thought that as soon as I saw Dane had posted ... Sorry mate!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ha ha ha ha no honestly mate great work and very nice looking frogs 

Joe - I love it mate great thinking :2thumb:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

delighted this morning! 

I recently added a very large, excellent water holding brom i got from hampton court show to my basti viv, increased misting and increased feeding and I've got my very first batch of pum eggs (that i know of anyway!).

First time I've heard the male call pretty much constantly for a full day and he was moving slightly different to normal as well, kinda slow jerky crawling as he went round the viv calling from different positions.
Anyway, checked the viv before i left for work this morning and I've got 3 eggs on a brom leaf pretty much right at the front of the viv, I cant believe how small they are! Would be so easy to miss if they were further back in the viv.

The position of the eggs means that they wont get much in terms of mist coverage - should i be gently hand misting them every few days?

I'll get some pics up later, fingers crossed they're viable!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

ace news mate, know how much you've been wanting this to happen, congrats !


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks Joe.

it appears all 3 eggs were fertile, all 3 are now tads and only looking like another few days before they start hatching.

well pleased!!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Amazing news! 

At least you got to see the egg and tad stage lol :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Grats J, wonderful news,i can't wait to see those kids:flrt:

I would leave them be,I think these little guys know what they are about, they'll keep them right humidity wise:2thumb:

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

wow amazing few days of frog watching - all 3 tads have now been moved...but don't ask me where! 

I watched the final tad wriggle on his back this morning, unfortunately i was running increasingly late for work so i didn't see where he deposited it 
I was starting to think they'd forgotten about it but as you say Stu, they seem to know what they're doing....

Now hopefully in around 3 months i will experience what you've recently seen, Cal.

Can't wait!

J


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

wow!! i see a tiny little red frog emerging from one of the film cans at the very back of my basti viv. Such an amazing sight...

I've got one froglet in a film can with about 2mm of tail that i've removed completely from the viv to try raising him alone. I will leave the other one/two in the viv.

I do have lots of photos from the egg stage - i will update the thread with the pics tonight if i get time.

J


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

awesome news J, did the azzies lay more ?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nothing better than seeing a little frog face pop out from a brom. :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> wow!! i see a tiny little red frog emerging from one of the film cans at the very back of my basti viv. Such an amazing sight...
> 
> I've got one froglet in a film can with about 2mm of tail that i've removed completely from the viv to try raising him alone. I will leave the other one/two in the viv.
> 
> ...


Brill mate,good for you kiddo. J isn't it the best seeing a new tiny face looking back, they are so small,how they make it in the wild is just amazing.The best of luck with the rearing kiddo.

J what colours are they?
best
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, i'm not getting my hopes up that they'll make it but i'll do my best!

Both red so far, the one that I've removed (and can look at properly) is red with lots of black spots and blue legs, i'm sure these colours and patterns will change as they grow though.

amazing that the growth rate is so similar, 2 months to the day pretty much from tad to froglet.

Joe - yea the azzies laid, in the hut this time instead of the brom leaf.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

awesome about the azzies J !, and if only those kids were creme eh dane lol


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Pics as promised!

DSC_0003 by .JayD., on Flickr

DSC_0001 by .JayD., on Flickr

DSC_0006 by .JayD., on Flickr

DSC_0009 by .JayD., on Flickr

and lastly, mysti transporting a couple tads after just dropping one off in the container..

DSC_0004 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...09b9&pi=AC_SX110_SY165&qid=1413313158&sr=8-4# 

Is that where you got those tiny rubs from? Could be a good way of keeping multiple tads..

No creme ones


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I got mine from b and q - they're about 10quid for 15 i think. Very handy - how i raise all my tads....

Yea no creme ... yet


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely photos.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Really enjoyed this thread - the dedication, the input and suggestions from others aswell as the humour etc. I really like bromeliad vivs but I have mangrove snakes that would knock them for six - there is a big difference between some of those jewel like PDF's and a 7ft Boiga. ( kinda :whistling2: )

What I liked the most though was your comitment and planning. It is good to see the serious side of a project. Hey I am not knocking anyone - I used to keep 52 tarantuals in a room - one tank ontop of another - for the first year or so until I built a floor to ceiling shelving unit and housed the majority of them on there. It sure did look a lot neater and I used a 50meter soil warming cable to heat all of them. It was 20 years ago like and now my plans are more atune to the aesthetics of critter keeping. In my opinion it adds balance to the welfare as I have noticed a lot of great custom designs pertaining to some of us enthusiasts. 

With the new kitchen fitted I am thinking of using some of the off-cuts and constructing a table - wellin plain truth - a really a big viv for a couple of Leacistic Ratsnakes - _*a viv-table*_ - a slight take on stereo-metric functional furniture etc.

Don't think I could plot the like out on the PC - don't have the software package etc.

Only thing I would comment upon is the amount of 'loose' tubing - the mist system piping. Appologies I am very pathetic at things like that - for me they would simply have to be concealed somehow.

_(A top thread - I've rated it at 5 stars for the input and elegance you have shown to the forum.) _


----------



## jone5 (Apr 20, 2014)

Really pleased for you mate, beautiful photos.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...09b9&pi=AC_SX110_SY165&qid=1413313158&sr=8-4#
> 
> Is that where you got those tiny rubs from? Could be a good way of keeping multiple tads..
> 
> No creme ones


I have noticed them at hobbycraft. it comes in large packs. the plastic holder that has all the tiny Rubs in it actually seems more fit keeping the tads better!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I just found the third froglet emerge from a brom axis, another little red one.

Still amazed how they all emerge within a couple days of each other.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

awesome ! so glad for you fella, know how long you waited


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

You'll end up with 8 like I did lol and wishing you had more springtails :lol2:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

here's some pics of the three, all still alive and hoppin'

DSC_0002[1] by .JayD., on Flickr

DSC_0004[1] by .JayD., on Flickr

DSC_0005[1] by .JayD., on Flickr

DSC_0006[1] by .JayD., on Flickr

DSC_0008[1] by .JayD., on Flickr

DSC_0010[1] by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful J !


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Wooohoooo! another clutch of 6 eggs from my bastis, amazing 


all 3 basti froglets still doing well, becoming quite bold now.

2 are still in with the adults and the one i moved from day one is still in his little viv.

I think i'm going to move all 3 to a large viv in the next week or so at which point they should be exactly 2 months old.

Be interested to hear some pum breeders views on this though?


----------

